# What makes up the bulk of your stash?



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

I want to see what most mamas really use


----------



## Just Me Jenn (Aug 7, 2003)

My stash is pretty mixed - a little bit of everything







But my prefolds still make up the majority of it


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

About 80 percent prefolds, 20 percent fitteds in my stash- I use the prefolds daytime, fitteds at night. No pocket dipes or AIOs. Lots of wool covers.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

I voted fitteds and covers, but I have an awful lot of wool AIO's too. I'd say 60% fitteds, 40% WIO's.


----------



## Jachut (Jun 10, 2003)

I've got 18 Happy Heiny's with assorted hemp inserts
one Angelwraps Quick Dry AIO
One Kushies Ultra AIO
One Bumkins AIO
2 Proraps AIO's
one dozen chinese prefolds and a couple of bumkins covers

The Happy Heinys are my main system, the AIO's I bought just to try, they're all OK so I've kept em. With the HH"s and AIO's I wash every third day now and usually end up using two or three prefolds while the rest are in the dryer.

Eliza's in mediums now, but I think I'll just have pretty much the same stash in large - maybe minus the AIO's. I've tried em, they're fine but I love the Happy Heiny's and its always good to have some prefolds and covers on hand.

I have absolutely no desire to branch out into fitteds and different covers.


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

i have a variety too but prefolds definitely make up the majority. i have fitted and aios. some pocket dipes and a variety of covers. i am going to be going through my stash soon to weed out some things. i plan on sticking with prefolds, wool covers and pull ups, some fitted and some aios.


----------



## Asquaredmom (Mar 9, 2002)

We started with fitteds and covers. As the babies got older, and much wigglier, we moved into pul aio's and pocket diapers.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

we are 60% prefolds and 40% fitteds. I like it this way.


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, I voted fitteds and covers, but cpfs are a close second. I have a few pockets and AIOs, but those are mostly for DH.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I have a hodge podge, but it's about half and half with prefolds/covers and fitteds/covers. Some pocket dipes for nightime, and a few fleece covers/thick fitteds for nighttime as well.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I have almost all fitteds and covers. I have 2 fleece AIOs and 2 WIOs, mainly for DH.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

100% fitteds + wool covers.


----------



## thrrrnbush (Aug 16, 2002)

Okay, so who else has the Santana/Michelle Branch song "a little bit of this, a little bit of that" stuck in their head now? It can't just be me.

I have about three dozen prefolds. A strong majority. I have one AIO that I think needs friends. I just gave away my two contours. I lost my fitted







, I still don't know how. I have two pocket dipes and that's it. No wonder I do so much laundry! I only have three love to use 'em covers that fit right now (and about five that'll do covers). I also have three wool soakers that I can still squeeze my son into, those alternate with my AIO for overnight and long car rides. I miss my fitted.







My son grows faster than my budget. Sigh.


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

My stash is no surprise 98 % pocket with eithe hemp fleece inserts or CPF's, 1 sugar peas wool cover with 2 snap ins, and a seams country AIO.


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

My stash is about 95% fitteds and wool covers, with about 5 or 6 Happy Heinys thrown in for outings and dh to use when I am gone.







I also have 2 AIO's....just 'cuz









I have some infant CFP's, because they are so versatile. I usually use them to stuff my HHs or for doublers in a pinch when all my hemp is in the wash.


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

Our stash is about 75% fitteds and wool covers. We use prefolds to take up the slack and have a few beautiful FMBG pul covers that aren't used much. I just can't part with them.


----------



## mamaW (Aug 26, 2003)

The majority of my CD are prefolds, although I have both fitted and pockets that I like to use. Some days I just don't feel like sticking pins or using snappi's.

mamaW of Niko


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

I have mainly RB FLAG (12) SOS (8) and Bummis SIWW (15)....this is all for day use.

For nites we use Honeboys AIO's exclusively.


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

I mainly use Bumkin AIO's. I have 26 XL AIO's and doublers (Waddlehoppers or fleece topped Joey Bunz) for most of them. I do have about 10 toddler Cotton Kisses (original style) that were Lauren's but still undecided about using those.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by thrrrnbush_
*Okay, so who else has the Santana/Michelle Branch song "a little bit of this, a little bit of that" stuck in their head now? It can't just be me.
*
I do now :LOL

the majority of my stash is aios:

8 kushies
5 bumkins
5 fmbg
2 bbh
and 1 mudpie babies

(yes I do a lot of wash)

plus for night I have pockets:

5 happy heinys
4 fuzzi bunz


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

I can't vote on your poll since you didn't offer "other" LOL

I have about 1/2 and 1/2 homemade pocket dipes (non-aio) and now just as of yesterday prefolds. I use wool covers 99% of the time when I use covers. I do have 2 sugar peas that I use as well.

I did just recently cleaned up my stash which consisted of homemade fitteds and homemade pockets non-aio and a couple of lukes drawers and fb's that don't fit anymore. Those all have gone now.


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Definately a HH fan here! I use them 85% of the time and I send them to daycare also, she really likes them.

Other that those I have 2 FB I use for night-time cause I like the wider crotch area at night.
1 Sugar Pea fitted
1 BabyGreen fitted
1 Crickett fitted

18 or so cpf's, but I mainly use them to stuff the HH

1 Angelwrap (that's too big







)
and 3 LL's

5 covers (a variety)


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

We now have mostly prefolds and covers (most are wool)
but still have a stash of fireflys and a few others


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

These threads are so funny, because I know everyone just loves listing their stash!
I voted fitteds and covers- we love Growing Green's fitteds with their fleece topped doublers, or Polar Babies doublers- and fleece covers. I do have 1 wool soaker that is just beautiful, but DH says it's too girly for DS...








We also have a collection of FB's and Angel Wraps QD's, those are DH's favorite.


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

We're all about pockets here. I'm evenly divided between HH & FB and am eager to try more WAHM pockets. There's also one Angelwrap AIO and a few Bumkins AIOs that are used when I get behind.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Most of my stash is made up of ME OS and CLoud 9 Softies. I currently use fleece covers but I am trying to score some soakers to try.

Jaime


----------

